# Paint Product Performance



## MarMar (Nov 30, 2020)

We bought a 100 year old house in northern Ohio 5 years ago. I'm constantly doing various projects inside and outside this house. 
A few years ago when I was bringing an interior paint home from a box store, it fell out of my car door when I was retrieving it from my parking spot in the garage. I wanted to eventually paint the floor, years from that point and didn't bother to clean it up. Fast forward three years; three heavily traffic area years, three years of Ohio's four seasons and rain water flowing under the garage door and over described paint into the garage floor drain. The paint is still there. Still adhered. Hasn't peeled. Looks the same. 
Similar story in the basement. We have water seepage in a few spots where wall meets floor. I has drylok lying around so one day a few years ago I just picked a spot and didn't prep it, just painted some drylok on. Well, three years later, no seeping in that spot. 
I don't believe in doing this kind of poor planning work, and don't when I am actually trying to improve this house. However, after these two situations stated above and using outdoor wood stains make me ponder: is the technology of these products now a days actually far superior than what people think? I can't make sense of it. That interior wall paint should not still be there on the floor the way it is. I didn't prep the wall seem for the drylok, and it is doing what it claims. 
Just curious what more experienced individuals think of these scenarios...


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com. If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to Register.

This thread is now closed.


----------

